# Poll: What is significant for Masons about the National Cathedral?



## Blake Bowden (Nov 30, 2010)

What is significant for Masons about the National Cathedral?

Notice: Answer(s) will be posted soon...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 1, 2010)

Answer is:

C. President Roosevelt laid its cornerstone in 1907


----------

